# Boxing day sales - what did you get?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I ventured out to the BA scarborough sale today around 4pm for some supplies that can't be bought online easily.

I got two 5g tanks and glass lids, ammonia alert badges, some ridig airline tubing, and a bucket of reef crystals salt. And a $9 bottle of prime for my FW tank 

Might go back for two or three buckets of IO tomorrow seeing as they were only $30 each.

What did other people pick up?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice pick ups Ameek. How much were the 5.5g set ups? I was thinking of getting one work my desk at work. Also, how long is the S/W mix good for. That's my next venture in the new year and I was thinking of getting some for the price. What was the regular price on those?

Today I was at Futureshop first....yup lined up at 4 am. Kind of a tradition with my cousin and bro so it was fun! Got my Sony bravia 40" T.V. Can't wait to hook it up!! It will probably be Monday by the looks of it....but oh well. Then went to B.A's and got a couple of the AC 70's, a couple rocks that were like caves. Don't remember who makes those. Some HBH cichlid flakes an extra heater just in case and some HBH carbon. 

There's a few other things I'd like to get but we'll see tomorrow. I'm doing the fish store run with some friends tomorrow. So we will hit up a few stores from oakville to Mississauga to Scarborough. Played Call of duty M.W. 2 last night...awesome game!!! I think I might have to get that too! LOL.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Picked up a couple of primes...2 AC 70s.....and thats it. 

Though fish wise I picked up a bunch of sulawesi snails from a friend...a group of geo sp tapajos orange heads.

And online...picking up a Jager heater holder thing...Eheim 2213...hydro sponge #1...and Im still shopping...lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Picked up a couple of primes...2 AC 70s.....and thats it.
> 
> Though fish wise I picked up a bunch of sulawesi snails from a friend...a group of geo sp tapajos orange heads.
> 
> And online...picking up a Jager heater holder thing...Eheim 2213...hydro sponge #1...and Im still shopping...lol


Why buy it online? They are 99 in the store as well.

I bought a 75gals a few AC 70's a bunch of floss and tetra colour bits. They had some good prices this year on some stuff.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Online = free shipping to your door. No need to fight the crowds. I'll be placing a bunch of online orders myself later tonight


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Why buy it online? They are 99 in the store as well.
> 
> I bought a 75gals a few AC 70's a bunch of floss and tetra colour bits. They had some good prices this year on some stuff.


I try to get stuff online as much as I can......my main reasons are that 1) I need to order a part anyways...and the stores dont have it..so I have to order online..and the thing is only 5 dollars so I need to order more stuff. And secondly.....I am getting that Eheim filter for a tank in London....and I prob wont set it up until I get to London anyways...so its pointless for me to buy it here...leave it in my room for like a week and then bring it back to London...lol



ameekplec. said:


> Online = free shipping to your door. No need to fight the crowds. I'll be placing a bunch of online orders myself later tonight


and yes.....no need to wait in line...fight the crowds....no need to waste time in hot humid stores......and I hate inefficiency. lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

EIGHT buckets of reef crystals, 1 bottle of prime, 1 wheeler goby which became a very expensive dinner for one of my banggais. I was pissed!!!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, got a plan to help everyone tomorrow. 

How many people have a cellphone or laptop/netbook with them while shopping? 

How many can access GTAA on their cellphones and login? This would be a good plan to find out prices and alert and help others when you're the wo/man with eyes on the ground there.

I'm interested in a 20gal long myself but knowing my space at my place I might not be able to shim it into my space for it. -.-; 

Can someone with good memory today or tomorrow note the pricing of the following at IJ & BA :

-10gal long (if such a thing exsists)
-20gal long
-freshwater master kit
-10/20/29/55 gal 2 tier stand price


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

...hmmmmm....got a 45 gallon tall, a 20 gallon tall, AquaClear 110/two 70's/30, two Stealth heaters....two clown loaches....and a partridge in a pear tree....(only the two clown loaches this year ).

Happy Holidays to All.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lighting*

anyone come across andy good deals on 36 in lighting ,not sure what t5 lighitng to get can anyone give me some advice between the nova extreme or the coralife or anything equivlant .
ps thanks to the guy at big als who gave up his ac 70 to me not sure if he is a member on here 
but thank you again 
tom


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Ok, got a plan to help everyone tomorrow.
> 
> How many people have a cellphone or laptop/netbook with them while shopping?
> 
> ...


-5.5 std & 10 std gal hood lids that take normal spiral CFL's. ( know Petsmart has it for ~$30ish WITH NO BOXING DAY SALE PRICING    when I spoke with them. 5.5gal = 16" lid )


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> EIGHT buckets of reef crystals, 1 bottle of prime, 1 wheeler goby which became a very expensive dinner for one of my banggais. I was pissed!!!


Good god woman, 8!!  I thought about getting another bucket (the last one left) but decided not to. I think tomorrow I'll go back for more.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

tom g said:


> anyone come across andy good deals on 36 in lighting ,not sure what t5 lighitng to get can anyone give me some advice between the nova extreme or the coralife or anything equivlant .
> ps thanks to the guy at big als who gave up his ac 70 to me not sure if he is a member on here
> but thank you again
> tom


Can't go wrong with either fixtures . . . Went to BA Scarborough . . . . Twice. Bought Aquatic Life 36" T5HO fixture (20% discount) for FW, Tetra 10G kit, AC 70, Aqueon 25 FT siphon kit , 40 lbs Eco-Complete and 150 W heater for my father-in-law's tank.

Had to buy something for the wife before heading home. . . .


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I showed up at BA at 9am to get 10 ac 70s, extra ac 70 media, some hikari algae wafers, 2 pieces of driftwood for my bedroom tank and that was that. Went to grab a few cheap video games, then went to wal*mart and got some diet coke and cinnabuns before our 5 am bed time and 8 am wake up caught up with us and we went home to sleep lol.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Online = free shipping to your door. No need to fight the crowds. I'll be placing a bunch of online orders myself later tonight


When I was there there was no line up I was in and out in less than 30 minutes LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ah, when I was there, the line up went almost to the back of the scarborough store.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I went out and bought a female Red hump Geo, which was holding about 25 fry that were ready to be removed, And i also helped a buddy setup his addiction to aquariums haha. On Christmas day i had about 100 German blue ram eggs which was kind of funny.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Scar. location restocked AC70's for sale now. Large box load when I called up at 1900. Got into a chat with some friends of mine and I'm not sure I want to spend what I originally was thinking of spending on fish equipment. Keeping fish is nice but the fish tend to be stationary in one place. Not something you can really move around with. 

I think I'll limit my purchases to a couple items and a fraction of the amount I was originally going to spend and refocus my funds to my travel gear and traveling plans.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

tom g said:


> anyone come across andy good deals on 36 in lighting ,not sure what t5 lighitng to get can anyone give me some advice between the nova extreme or the coralife or anything equivlant .
> ps thanks to the guy at big als who gave up his ac 70 to me not sure if he is a member on here
> but thank you again
> tom


Indoor Jungle actually have a pretty good price on the t5 light. I think they where 30% off.

And that's pretty much what I got. A 4' t5 light from IJ for 69.99. I was at BA, but the line was at the back. I can't stand it, I just walk out empty handed. Hate overly crowded places, get me upset and aggressive.

Anyone checked out Menagerie? Kind of want to see what kind of shrimps they have.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

no fish stuff (no point of course)

My purchases.... Canon EF 300mm F2.8L IS USM Lens, Canon EF Extender 2X II and a Canon 50mm F1.2L USM lens.

saved about $1300.00

fish hobby not quite as expensive as photographic  unless you are crazy reef hobbyist


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Anyone checked out Menagerie? Kind of want to see what kind of shrimps they have.


No shrimps till mid-January


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

h_s said:


> No shrimps till mid-January


Peter, no soup for you.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Not fish related but a friend of mine got me a mixed box of ammo and scope mounts with his shotgun purchase as he didn't want to get any gift cards for me so he purchase combined for a better deal.

Got a 8gb USB thumb drive, 2 sets of Duracell LSD batteries, fire starter sparkler rod, block of magnesium, and a pocket DMM.

Can.T has digital laser thermometers for ~70% off Monday only. Also 3 tier chrome wire racks for $19.99 (approx 83lb PER SHELF max load). Good for small tanks and what not.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought:

Eheim 2217
Some fish food
Some new fish
Flourite black sand (nobody else seems to carry it )

Pretty much it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I bought:
> 
> Eheim 2217
> Some fish food
> ...


oooo..so what fish did you end up deciding on.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Aquatic Life 48" dual T5HO fixture, some foam media for my 2217, and a thermometer (woohoo). Best of all, I didn't even *see* a line-up...I love those internets...


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Santa brought me a hydor eth 300w inline heater 

I went to best buy and future shop but the insane factor was too high. Biding my time to get a 46" hd tv with the right features at a good price,
but fishy stuff comes first.

Before I visited my mom on the 24th, I replaced the 10g tank in my bedroom with a new setup, 25g low light planted 'Kryptoria'. Still to do some tweaking. Pics coming once my camera batt is charged.

Need to get the rest of the stuff for the 75g: a 2x54w t5 ho light setup, few more bags of substrate, and I will probably cave in and get pressurized co2.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

One AC70, and a 75 gal tank..


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I got a pair of AC70s. (19.99 ea! woohoo!), some of those ammonia dip-strips for $4.99 (qty 100), and a gallon of dechlorination goo for $19.99. whee.

W


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

what did I get on boxing day? sleep. much needed at that.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Online = free shipping to your door. No need to fight the crowds. I'll be placing a bunch of online orders myself later tonight


You sure it's free shipping? I just checked on the AC70 and they're charging $5 to ship in GTA.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> You sure it's free shipping? I just checked on the AC70 and they're charging $5 to ship in GTA.


BA's is usually free shipping for orders greater than $35.

Under that, they will charge shipping and handling. The more reason that you should pick up the filter rather than having it shipped (unless you're looking for an excuse to spend more money...)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> The more reason that you should pick up the filter rather than having it shipped (unless you're looking for an excuse to spend more money...)


not unless you need to order more anyways...XD like 2 AC filters....lol

also, the free shipping doesnt apply to heavy objects...like bags of substrate


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, usually whenever I head to the LFS I need multiple items anyways. I think I've only placed one order ever for fish goods and had to pay shipping. 

Yep, no free shipping on heavy stuff though. . . hence having to go into the store to buy 50lb buckets of salt


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol....fair enough...

and ya....I usually wait until I need to buy enough stuff to place an order...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Got a pair of mesh running shoes prepping for spring/summer and my plans to run this year. 

Got a mean pizza cutter. My old plastic one broke after years of use I guess the dishwasher eventually wore it down at the axel. This new one feels like it can take an edge if you sharpened it up.  Appears all metal with some helt to it ( BE NINJA NOOOWWWW!!!    ) 

Got both of those at the Cookstown outlet mall. Worth the trip up. Can't miss it going north of on Hwy 400. Glows like the moon at night can't miss it.

Got 2 trigger locks for my guns as I lost the keys for mine.  Not worth a locksmith to re-key me a pair. Price glitched at $1.29 (SCORE!!!!     It's $12.99 reg) at the cashier and the cashier knows nothing about the gun lock pricing so I walked out with a happy step.  Someone messed up that data entry there.

Now to find me some panniers for my bike for travelling.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well this is my fishie purchase this year. Hope the items last. 

Just bought them 2 mins ago. 03:04ET

Lee's Airline Suction Cups-6 pk
ASWO#: 17017
1
Hydor Theo Submersible Heater-25 Watt
ASWO#: 61061
1
Hydor Theo Submersible Heater-50 Watt
ASWO#: 61062
1
Aquaclear 70 Power Filter
ASWO#: 2100
2
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Test Kit
ASWO#: 2305
1 


Also a bottle of Prime off Wiyray as BA wanted $13.99 for 500mL.

Thank goddess that BA's website runs off PST before price turn over. Would suck if they auto detected your province/city and canceled the sale pricing when the clock rolls over to the new day. 

Now that I know that BA's sales last +3hrs after midnight, it's a good backup plan if I can't make the store. Now to get the 10gal 2-tier stand off Indoor Jungle which was ~$30ish range reg price. If IJ had a shopping website I would have bought more stuff.

BTW forgot to mention use this code: DEC10 for $5 off. My order was $120ish and that code still worked. 

$5 saved is enough for fresh whole wheat pizza dough, sauce, brick of cheeze, and a few leaves plucked off basil for pizza to make a pizza for 4.  RAWWR!

EDIT: Opps.. it's 10% off.

coupon code: DEC10

04:26ET Boxing Day sale prices still in effect.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I got myself 2 x 75g tanks  thats all.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey guys, sounds like AuqaNeko's making us pizza !

Good buy Canadapleco, alot of us gearing up for new setups this year


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> Hey guys, sounds like AuqaNeko's making us pizza !
> 
> Good buy Canadapleco, alot of us gearing up for new setups this year


Hell yah... who's game for hosting that oven for use? Hehe... I don't do scratch on my pizza dough. I buy mine locally. Tho I do use fresh ingredients and canned sauce. This pizza cutter is one bad ass piece of kit! Only way to make it better is if it had a screw in the middle so if it broke you culd always home depot a screw and get it working again. Ok pizza foaming fanboy comments over. 

I got on Sunday at Cookstown 2 more pairs of footwear. 

Adidas Goretex Trediac GTX 3 for $70 (original $100) at 30% off entire store.
Reebok DMX Stride Walking shoes for $35.xx at 40% off

Man... I wanna go back for another pair of those DMX shoes. Almost looking like dress shoes in a way but with GOOD cushioning foot support and in a very clean subdued look that won't get you shot like the flashy shoes I've seen with all that shiney trim.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Woot... my shipment from BigAl's Online came in yesterday (Dec6). Seems like it takes 5 days from ordering to that email about the shipment is ready to ship. Only took one day to reach me.


----------

